# DirectX und OpenGL ziehen nach



## Bunny_Joe (26. Februar 2014)

Im März findet die GDC 2014 statt und ich habe hier interessante Neuigkeiten für die Spieler unter uns.
Nach AMD's Mantle sollen jetzt auch Microsofts DirectX und die offene Grafikbibliothek OpenGL besseren Low-Level-Zugriff bekommen, um Hardware besser ausreizen zu können.

Microsoft will vor allem wie bei Mantle den CPU overhead reduzieren:

_"Come learn how future changes to Direct3D will enable next generation games to run faster than ever before!

In this session we will discuss future improvements in Direct3D that will allow developers an unprecedented level of hardware control and *reduced CPU rendering overhead* across a broad ecosystem of hardware. 

If you use cutting-edge 3D graphics in your games, middleware, or engines and want to efficiently build rich and immersive visuals, you don't want to miss this talk."_


An OpenGL arbeiten zur Überraschung AMD, Intel und Nvidia zusammen, um auch dort die Performance zu erhöhen:

_"... will present high-level concepts available in today's OpenGL implementations that *radically reduce driver overhead--by up to 10x or more.* The techniques presented will apply to all major vendors and are suitable for use across multiple platforms. Additionally, they will demonstrate practical demos of the techniques in action in an extensible, open source comparison framework."_

Ich hoffe, dass dadurch die Leistung des PCs besser ausgeschöpft werden kann und somit 4K Gaming noch näher rückt.^^


Quellen:
DirectX: Direct3D Futures (Presented by Microsoft) | GDC 2014 Session Scheduler
DirectX: Evolving Microsoft's Graphics Platform (Presented by Microsoft) | GDC 2014 Session Scheduler
Approaching Zero Driver Overhead in OpenGL (Presented by NVIDIA) | GDC 2014 Session Scheduler


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2014)

find ich gut auch wenn mir DX recht schnuppe ist.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Februar 2014)

Nix neues OpenGL kann das schon lange. 

Beyond Porting: How Modern OpenGL Can Radically Reduce Driver Overhead - YouTube

Wird wahrscheinlich exakt die selbe Präsentation sein die sie dort halten.

Das OpenGL eine Zusammenschluss von mehreren Unternehmen ist sollte eigentlich keinen Überraschen. Ist schon seit über 10 Jahren so. Khronos Group


----------



## JaniZz (26. Februar 2014)

Warum kommen die erst jetzt auf die Idee? Wäre so was nicht schon länger möglich gewesen? 

Ich finde mantle echt beeindruckend!


----------



## alm0st (26. Februar 2014)

Wie schon gesagt: selbst wenn Mantle verpufft und nicht ein neuer Industriestandard wird (wie sich DICE das ja nach wie vor wünscht), dann hat es wenigsten endlich mal wieder was ins Rollen gebracht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Februar 2014)

alm0st schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: selbst wenn Mantle verpufft und nicht ein neuer Industriestandard wird (wie sich DICE das ja nach wie vor wünscht), dann hat es wenigsten endlich mal wieder was ins Rollen gebracht.


 
Geht mir ähnlich. Zuvor wurde in diesem Bereich nahezu nichts weiterentwickelt. Der letzte große Sprung für DX war DX11 und das liegt schon Jahre zurück.
Wenigstens wird dort jetzt mehr Aufwand betrieben.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Februar 2014)

Traurig nur, das dies auf AMDs (und DICEs) Kosten geht, das sich nun endlich was an DX und OGL ändert...


----------



## NetXSR (26. Februar 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Zuvor wurde in diesem Bereich nahezu nichts weiterentwickelt. Der letzte große Sprung für DX war DX11 und das liegt schon Jahre zurück.
> Wenigstens wird dort jetzt mehr Aufwand betrieben.



Hat teilweise auch seine Nachteile. Beispielsweise konnte die letzten 3 Jahre jeder nicht-Grafikfetischist bei seiner Grafikkarte (bspw. GTX560 Ti) bleiben, ohne wirklich etwas zu verpassen.
 Mit der neuen Technologie hat Microsoft ein Argument für ein kostenpflichtiges Update und AMD und NVIDIA Argumente für eine neue/teurere Grafikkartengeneration.
Auch wenn man sich hier denken könnte, dass hier eigentlich nur Softwareoptimierungen durchgeführt werden, aber wir kennen ja die Hersteller mittlerweile...


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Traurig nur, das dies auf AMDs (und DICEs) Kosten geht, das sich nun endlich was an DX und OGL ändert...


 
das ist leider sehr schade das wenn die normalen API wieder besser werden hat amd wohl oder übel das geld verschwendet, auch wenn es für uns spieler generell einen vorteil bringt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Februar 2014)

Naja, bevor eine Graka DX10/11 als Minimum nicht mehr erfüllen kann, wirst du das Spiel eh nicht mehr gescheit spielen können.


----------



## Locuza (26. Februar 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Warum kommen die erst jetzt auf die Idee? Wäre so was nicht schon länger möglich gewesen?


Diese Sachen, jedenfalls bei OGL, waren schon länger in Entwicklung. 
Die kommen da natürlich nicht erst jetzt auf die Idee. 



alm0st schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: selbst wenn Mantle verpufft und nicht ein neuer Industriestandard wird (wie sich DICE das ja nach wie vor wünscht), dann hat es wenigsten endlich mal wieder was ins Rollen gebracht.


Ins Rollen denke ich eher weniger oder sagen wir mal schneller vielleicht. 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Zuvor wurde in diesem Bereich nahezu nichts weiterentwickelt. Der letzte große Sprung für DX war DX11 und das liegt schon Jahre zurück.
> Wenigstens wird dort jetzt mehr Aufwand betrieben.


Naja D3D hat mit DX11.1/2 immerhin auch ein nettes Update bekommt. 

Bin gespannt auf die DX und OGL Präsentationen. 
Vor allem bezüglich DX und was sich MS so ausgedacht hat. 
Eine API ähnlich wie auf der Xbox One? Neue GPUs notwendig oder reichen die alten + Windows 8?
Wird man shared memory verwenden können, kann man HyperQ oder ACEs damit ansprechen?
Oder verbessert man nur etwas den Overhead bei der CPU?

Ich zweifel daran, dass beide APIs auf Mantle Level kommen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Februar 2014)

Warum sollte das negativ für AMD sein? AMD selbst hat doch eingeräumt, dass sie die Industrie damit aufwecken wollen und so ein umdenken einleiten wollen. Selbst wenn dadurch Mantle über kurz oder lang verschwindet hat es doch dazu geführt, dass MS und Khronos da nun verstärkt drauf schauen.


----------



## Atma (26. Februar 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das negativ für AMD sein? AMD selbst hat doch eingeräumt, dass sie die Industrie damit aufwecken wollen und so ein umdenken einleiten wollen. Selbst wenn dadurch Mantle über kurz oder lang verschwindet hat es doch dazu geführt, dass MS und Khronos da nun verstärkt drauf schauen.


 Ein Schlag wäre es trotzdem für AMD. Da stecken schließlich mehrere Jahre Arbeit und eine größere Summe Geld drin. Bei letzterem war es immer schon etwas knapp bei AMD.


----------



## Locuza (26. Februar 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das negativ für AMD sein? AMD selbst hat doch eingeräumt, dass sie die Industrie damit aufwecken wollen und so ein umdenken einleiten wollen.


 Natürlich weil, wenn schnell und zügig eine allgemeine Lösung erscheint, AMD Ressourcen mehr oder weniger verschwendet hat und kaum durch Mantle ihr Verkaufsvolumen steigern kann. 
Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie die Lösungen aussehen werden, die MS und KG präsentieren werden, bei OGL ist es wohl klar, dass ist im Prinzip allerdings auch egal. 
Wichtig ist zuerst einmal nur DX.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> find ich gut auch wenn mir DX recht schnuppe ist.


 
Aha, weil? Sag jetzt nicht du nutzt es nicht oder hoffst das Mantle sich komplett durchsetzt. Außer du bist Linux-Gamer...



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich zweifel daran, dass beide APIs auf Mantle Level kommen.



Naja, überleg mal wie DX mit ihrer Version unter 8.1 schon an das jetzige Mantle ranrutschen. Ich glaube wenn MS wollte, könnten die erheblich mehr leisten als AMD mit ihrer Mantle-API, alleine aufgrund ihrer immensen Ressourcen. Und durch geschicktes Marketing kann dann das wieder in bare Münze umgeleitet werden.


----------



## KrHome (26. Februar 2014)

Atma schrieb:


> Ein Schlag wäre es trotzdem für AMD. Da stecken schließlich mehrere Jahre Arbeit und eine größere Summe Geld drin. Bei letzterem war es immer schon etwas knapp bei AMD.





Locuza schrieb:


> Natürlich weil, wenn schnell und zügig eine allgemeine Lösung erscheint, AMD Ressourcen mehr oder weniger verschwendet hat und kaum durch Mantle ihr Verkaufsvolumen steigern kann.


Mittelfristig ist AMD der größte Profiteur einer effektiveren API mit weniger CPU Overhead (egal ob Mantle oder effektiveres DirectX), da deren Geschäftsmodell nunmal schnelle GPUs und langsame CPUs vorsieht. 

Die wussten genau, wofür sie die Kohle in Mantle investieren, nämlich in Verkaufsargumente für die eigenen APUs und CPUs, auch dann wenn eine Nvidia Karte im System steckt. Und zu Nvidia sind sie im Gegensatz zu Intel noch konkurrenzfähig, können also mit deren Hardware noch mithalten, ohne auf Software angewiesen zu sein.

Ich bin ziemlich begeistert, wie weit man bei AMD vor 5 Jahren als die Mantle Entwicklung gestartet ist, offensichtlich schon gedacht hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Februar 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Mittelfristig ist AMD der größte Profiteur einer effektiveren API mit weniger CPU Overhead (egal ob Mantle oder effektiveres DirectX), da deren Geschäftsmodell nunmal schnelle GPUs und langsame CPUs vorsieht.


 
Ich hoffe und glaube nicht, dass sie das so machen werden. Das darf langfristig nicht das Ziel sein. Intel kommt mit ihren APUs ständig näher, ihr Low-Budget CPU-Bereich wird/ist aufgrund der Leistung attraktiver/attraktiv und NV stellt sich ein zweites Standbein mit Mobile-Lösungen und können auf ihren Ruf bauen. D.h. AMD darf nicht nur in einem Bereich konkurrenzfähig sein, sondern muss in allen mitspielen. Bisher hat NV die Leistungskrone bei den GPUs und Intel jene im CPU-Bereich. Serverbereich ist glaube ich auch nicht so prall bei AMD. Bleiben die APUs und das kann und darf nicht das letzte Standbein von AMD sein.


----------



## Atma (26. Februar 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> Mittelfristig ist AMD der größte Profiteur einer effektiveren API mit weniger CPU Overhead (egal ob Mantle oder effektiveres DirectX), da deren Geschäftsmodell nunmal schnelle GPUs und langsame CPUs vorsieht.
> 
> Die wussten genau, wofür sie die Kohle in Mantle investieren, nämlich in Verkaufsargumente für die eigenen APUs und CPUs, auch dann wenn eine Nvidia Karte im System steckt. Und zu Nvidia sind sie im Gegensatz zu Intel noch konkurrenzfähig, können also mit deren Hardware noch mithalten, ohne auf Software angewiesen zu sein.
> 
> Ich bin ziemlich begeistert, wie weit man bei AMD vor 5 Jahren als die Mantle Entwicklung gestartet ist, offensichtlich schon gedacht hat.


Mittelfristig wird AMD von gar nichts profitieren. Wenn MS Mantle abwürgt und somit noch weniger Spiele mit Mantle-Support erscheinen als ohnehin schon, war all die Arbeit und Investitionen für die Katz. Profitieren tun dann *nur wir*, da MS sich endlich dazu genötigt fühlte mal wieder was für Direct3D zu tun. Microsoft lässt sich nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen, nicht bei Games.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Februar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Naja, überleg mal wie DX mit ihrer Version unter 8.1 schon an das jetzige Mantle ranrutschen. Ich glaube wenn MS wollte, könnten die erheblich mehr leisten als AMD mit ihrer Mantle-API, alleine aufgrund ihrer immensen Ressourcen. Und durch geschicktes Marketing kann dann das wieder in bare Münze umgeleitet werden.



Unter BF4!
Das heisst nicht, dass DX11.1 unter Win 8.1 generell irgendwie an Mantle ran rutscht. 
Allein von der Idee her kann ja DX auch gar nicht so effizient werden wie eine Low-Level API. Wenn sich das Prinzip von DX so weitgehend ändern sollte kann man auch gleich Mantle nehmen :<


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Februar 2014)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Unter BF4!
> Das heisst nicht, dass DX11.1 unter Win 8.1 generell irgendwie an Mantle ran rutscht.
> Allein von der Idee her kann ja DX auch gar nicht so effizient werden wie eine Low-Level API. Wenn sich das Prinzip von DX so weitgehend ändern sollte kann man auch gleich Mantle nehmen :<


 
Aber warum Mantle nehmen, wenn die Toolkits von DX wesentlich länger vorhanden, bekannt und vielfältiger sind (Nehme ich mal an.)? Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass das Konzept an Mantle ranrutscht, sondern die Leistung. Das ist umso bitterer für Mantle, da ja theoretisch wesentlich mehr drin sein sollte.
Aber wir sagen mal das Mantle bisher Beta ist und da noch mehr kommt.


----------



## Multithread (26. Februar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aha, weil? Sag jetzt nicht du nutzt es nicht oder hoffst das Mantle sich komplett durchsetzt. Außer du bist Linux-Gamer...


Er wäre nicht der einzige der Sich freuen würde wenn sich Mantle durchsetzt

Ich denke es geht vielen So das sie von DX und M$ Releasepolitik die Nase voll haben. DX war lange genug ein Quasi Monopol. Konkurrenz belebt den Markt.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Februar 2014)

Naja irgendwie muss DX ja reagieren um den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren und auf langer Sicht nicht unter zu gehen.
Ob das klappt und ob aus leistungsfähiger Sicht Konkurrenz zu mantle entsteht bleibt abzuwarten!
Hab das Gefühl, das ist mehr heisse Luft.


----------



## Locuza (26. Februar 2014)

KrHome schrieb:


> *Mittelfristig ist AMD der größte Profiteur* einer effektiveren API mit weniger CPU Overhead (egal ob Mantle oder effektiveres DirectX), da deren Geschäftsmodell nunmal schnelle GPUs und langsame CPUs vorsieht.
> 
> Die wussten genau, wofür sie die Kohle in Mantle investieren, *[2] nämlich in Verkaufsargumente für die eigenen APUs und CPUs, auch dann wenn eine Nvidia Karte im System steckt*. Und zu Nvidia sind sie im Gegensatz zu Intel noch konkurrenzfähig, können also mit deren Hardware noch mithalten, ohne auf Software angewiesen zu sein.


[1] Ich denke das wird leider keine große Auswirkung haben für AMDs Sales. 
Mantle wäre aber ein exklusiv Argument, womit immerhin eine AMD GPU ziemlich attraktiv für viele wäre. 
AMDs Marktanteil im GPU-Segment sieht auch nicht rosig aus, da hätte Mantle oder könnte noch helfen. 

[2] Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich, auch dann wenn eine Nvidia steckt, hä?



Atma schrieb:


> da MS sich endlich dazu genötigt fühlte mal wieder was für Direct3D zu tun. Microsoft lässt sich nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen, nicht bei Games.


 Mich überrascht das der Saftladen sich da scheinbar so schnell bewegt, wobei aufgrund der neulichen Dynamik haben sie natürlich die Wahl gehabt, API Monopol aufgeben oder kämpfen, ich weiß nicht einmal ob ich darüber glücklich bin, dass MS scheinbar doch noch etwas tun möchte. 
Ich hoffe in der Zukunft hackt OGL und Mantle etwas von ihren Beinen ab.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Er wäre nicht der einzige der Sich freuen würde wenn sich Mantle durchsetzt
> 
> Ich denke es geht vielen So das sie von DX und M$ Releasepolitik die Nase voll haben. DX war lange genug ein Quasi Monopol. Konkurrenz belebt den Markt.


 
Habe ich jemals gesagt das Mantle schlecht ist? Ich bleibe halt skeptisch dass das wirklich konkurrenzfähig *wird*, eben weil MS nach belieben Antworten kann. Aber was ist bei der Releasepolitik den so schlecht (Außer das nicht vorhandene Downgrade  .)? DX hat mich persönlich nie gestört und Alternativen gibt es auch ohne Mantle und es muss ja einen Grund geben warum Entwickler nicht die anderen APIs nutzen.


----------



## KrHome (26. Februar 2014)

Atma schrieb:


> Mittelfristig wird AMD von gar nichts profitieren. Wenn MS Mantle abwürgt und somit noch weniger Spiele mit Mantle-Support erscheinen als ohnehin schon, war all die Arbeit und Investitionen für die Katz. Profitieren tun dann *nur wir*, da MS sich endlich dazu genötigt fühlte mal wieder was für Direct3D zu tun. Microsoft lässt sich nicht so schnell die Butter vom Brot nehmen, nicht bei Games.


Offensichtlich hast du mein Posting nicht verstanden.

Was ist AMDs größtes Problem im Gaming Markt? - Ihre CPUs sind zu langsam.
Was macht Mantle? - Es entlastet die CPU.
Was macht ein DX mit weniger Overhead? - Es entlastet ebenso die CPU.

Es ist für AMD latte wie Hose welche Schnittstelle ihre CPUs wieder zu Intel konkurrenzfähig macht. Hauptsache sie haben ein Argument, dass auch mit ihren Prozessoren flüssiges Spielen möglich ist. Dass Intel CPUs dann 150 fps und AMD CPUs nur 120 fps schaffen, ist dann nicht mehr von Belang, da in dem Bereich gewöhnlich eh die GPU limitiert.

Nvidia spielt hier keine Rolle. Zu denen ist man in Hardware noch konkurrenzfähig und braucht keine die eigenen Produkte entlastende API. 

Langfristiges Ziel war keine proprietäre Schnittstelle, sondern mehr Performance für die eigenen CPUs. Die Investitionen in Mantle waren ein Stein des Anstoßes für ein besseres DX, der sich finanziell bezahlt machen könnte.

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2014)

Pusht MS jetzt DX also doch noch etwas in diese Richtung.
Entweder war das eh bereits geplant und Mantle hat die Sache nur etwas beschleunigt, oder es war nicht geplant (allerdings für MS aber keine große Kunst in diese Richtung zu gehen).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Februar 2014)

Ihr müsst bedenken, das MS nicht nur wegen Mantle im Zugzwang ist, sondern auch, weil Linuxgaming immer beliebter wird(Steammachines z.B.).
Ein Coregamer ist quasi gezwungen auf dem Pc Windows zu installieren, um alle AAA-Spiele zocken zu können.
Das nächste Windowsupgrade wäre mir persönlich nicht mehr 50€ Wert, wenn ich über 90% meiner Spiele dank verbreiteterem OGL&Mantle auf einem Linux spielen kann.
Bis dahin dauert es zwar noch viele Jahre, aber der Trend ist schon deutlich(Metro:LL, CS:GO, Starbound etc. )


----------



## Locuza (26. Februar 2014)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Allein von der Idee her kann ja DX auch gar nicht so effizient werden wie eine Low-Level API. Wenn sich das Prinzip von DX so weitgehend ändern sollte kann man auch gleich Mantle nehmen :<


Wieso sollte man auch gleich Mantle nehmen?
Ohne Nvidia Support ist es klar, welche API gewinnt, selbst wenn beide technisch ähnlich sind. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber was ist bei der Releasepolitik den so schlecht (Außer das nicht vorhandene Downgrade  .)? DX hat mich persönlich nie gestört und Alternativen gibt es auch ohne Mantle und es muss ja einen Grund geben warum Entwickler nicht die anderen APIs nutzen.


 MS sucked einfach. 
Die API Updates an ein OS zu koppeln ist keine zwingende Notwendigkeit, ebenso wenig sind das gewisse Anforderungen von der API Definition. 
Klar gibt es Gründe wieso man OGL bisher nicht verwendet.


----------



## Multithread (26. Februar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals gesagt das Mantle schlecht ist? Ich bleibe halt skeptisch dass das wirklich konkurrenzfähig *wird*, eben weil MS nach belieben Antworten kann. Aber was ist bei der Releasepolitik den so schlecht (Außer das nicht vorhandene Downgrade  .)? DX hat mich persönlich nie gestört und Alternativen gibt es auch ohne Mantle und es muss ja einen Grund geben warum Entwickler nicht die anderen APIs nutzen.


 MS kann nicht nach belieben antworten. Mantle erlaubt einen sehr staken Low Level zugriff.

zb. das man DX 11.2 nicht auf Win 7 und Vista benutzen kann? Vor Win 9 werde ich mir nicht überlegen nochmals auf ein neues Windows umzusteigen, da kommt mit Mantle gerade recht. Damit hängt die Leistung nicht mehr davon ab ob ich brav jedes Jahr das neue OS Gekauft habe, sondern nur davon ob ich eine Kompatible Grafikkarte habe, bzw. wie alt diese ist. Das mag nicht jedermanns Sache sein, meine aber schon, denn ne neue Graka muss wegen Leistung eh her. Ein neues Windows nicht unbedingt. Gibt ja auch immer mehr Linux spiele

Wieso sich OpenGL nicht durchgesetzt hat? Nun ich denke zum einen Teil wird das sicher an der mangelnden Multithreadingunterstützung liegen. Ja, damit habe ich Bekanntschaft gemacht, auch die Harte tur
Sowas geht mMn mal überhaupt nicht.

Ich hoffe das das mantle SDK bald raus kommt. Will Mantle-Renderpfad auch einbauen


----------



## Gimmick (26. Februar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber warum Mantle nehmen, wenn die Toolkits von DX wesentlich länger vorhanden, bekannt und vielfältiger sind (Nehme ich mal an.)? Habe auch nicht gesagt, dass das Konzept an Mantle ranrutscht, sondern die Leistung. Das ist umso bitterer für Mantle, da ja theoretisch wesentlich mehr drin sein sollte.
> Aber wir sagen mal das Mantle bisher Beta ist und da noch mehr kommt.


 
Ich rede ja von der Leistung. Das kann so allgemein eigentlich prinzipbedingt nicht passieren.
Die Leistungsunterschiede sind auch in erster Linie nicht von der Mantleversion abhängig oder vom Betastatus wie du schreibst, sonder vom Content (und dem was der Spielentwickler draus macht). Von daher wird es, meiner Meinung nach, auch kaum ein oder sogar kein Spiel geben, dass wirklich zeigt wie groß die Differenz wirklich sein kann.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals gesagt das Mantle schlecht ist? Ich bleibe halt skeptisch dass das wirklich konkurrenzfähig *wird*, eben weil MS nach belieben Antworten kann. Aber was ist bei der Releasepolitik den so schlecht (Außer das nicht vorhandene Downgrade  .)? DX hat mich persönlich nie gestört und Alternativen gibt es auch ohne Mantle und es muss ja einen Grund geben warum Entwickler nicht die anderen APIs nutzen.


 
Sie können nicht nach belieben antworten. DX ist ja so erfolgreich weil es leicht zu handhaben und standardisiert ist. Man kann nicht weiter den Komfort eines DX bieten UND gleichzeitig Low-Level sein wollen 

Imo fehlt so ein richtiger optischer Knaller, der wirklich Unmengen Details bietet und voll auf die CPU geht ^^. Wo man dann so richtig schön einen großen Unterschied zwischen DX11, DX11.1 und Mantle sehen kann :>


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Februar 2014)

Ok ich glaube wir können die Diskussion hierher verlagern^^
Nach AMDs Mantle: DirectX künftig mit Low-Level-Zugriff, OpenGL mit weniger Treiber-Overhead?


----------



## Argonaut (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wann kommt der Patch?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Februar 2014)

Weiß nicht, ich empfinde die Kopplung als nicht soooo schlimm. Ist war keine nette Art, aber MS muss halt zusehen Absatz zu schaffen. Und das ist ein guter Weg. Ich streube mich auch nicht jedes mal vor einem neuen OS und empfinde es eher als spannend sich irgendwo einzufuchsen. Zum Programmieren oder andere Sachen zu machen ändert sich ja nichts, außer wie man dahin kommt.
Aber recht habt ihr da schon 
Glaube trotzdem das MS antworten kann wie es Ihnen bedarf. Da sitzen ja keine dumme Leute rum, die mit 4-Gewinnt Ihre Schwierigkeiten haben (Wobei eine KI dazu gar nicht so trivial ist, wie ich selbst festellen musste.).


----------



## alm0st (26. Februar 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ins Rollen denke ich eher weniger oder sagen wir mal schneller vielleicht.


 
Es hat zumindest mal die öffentliche Diskussion über die APIs angefacht. Es gab ansonsten nur immer wieder mal Entwickler die hier und da Kritik geübt haben aber das war bisher nie ein großes Thema. Und das setzt letztendlich auch Microsoft unter Druck zu reagieren.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. Februar 2014)

Argonaut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann kommt der Patch?


Hahahaha, you made my Day 
Troll?
Dir ist schon klar, das Mantle seit einigen Monaten, wenn nicht sogar seit Jahren in Entwicklung ist?
Was meinst Du, wie schnell das da bei DX oder OGL geht?
Ja, klar, sicher so schnell, das morgen ein "Patch" kommt...


----------



## thommy96 (26. Februar 2014)

DirectX ist das beste was es für PC Gamer gibt. Jetzt nur noch DirectX 12.0 herausbringen. Ich bin gegen Mantle Weil wegen Mantle müssen die Computerspiele Hersteller wieder neu optimieren, also mehr arbeit mit DirectX und dann noch Mantle dazu


----------



## bingo88 (26. Februar 2014)

```
DirectX ist das beste was es für PC Gamer gibt.
```
Deswegen haben sich in der Vergangenheit auch immer mal wieder Entwickler über DirectX beklagt und AMD entwickelt eine alternative Grafik-API...


----------



## Multithread (27. Februar 2014)

thommy96 schrieb:


> DirectX ist das beste was es für PC Gamer gibt. Jetzt nur noch DirectX 12.0 herausbringen. Ich bin gegen Mantle Weil wegen Mantle müssen die Computerspiele Hersteller wieder neu optimieren, also mehr arbeit mit DirectX und dann noch Mantle dazu


Mal abgesehen davon das man mit mantle bei deutlich weniger Optimierungsarbeit bereits mehr FPS herausholen kann

Ich bin gegen DX und M$ zwänge. dann lieber 3 Verschiedene Low level API's die man Implementieren muss, die aber dafür deutlich weniger Optimierungsarbeit brauchen und dennoch schneller laufen.
Oder aber OpenGL kommt endlich in die gänge.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Februar 2014)

thommy96 schrieb:


> DirectX ist das beste was es für PC Gamer gibt. Jetzt nur noch DirectX 12.0 herausbringen. Ich bin gegen Mantle



Sprach der Titan-Besitzer.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das man mit mantle bei deutlich weniger Optimierungsarbeit bereits mehr FPS herausholen kann
> 
> Ich bin gegen DX und M$ zwänge. dann lieber 3 Verschiedene Low level API's die man Implementieren muss, die aber dafür deutlich weniger Optimierungsarbeit brauchen und dennoch schneller laufen.
> Oder aber OpenGL kommt endlich in die gänge.


 
Wenn du mir das codetechnisch beweisen kannst, dann glaube ich dir. Und drei verschiedene APIs wäre der größte Scheiß. OpenGL wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Februar 2014)

Läuft doch fast haargenau ab wie ichs vorhergesagt hab. Die Hardwareentwicklung hat MS eingeholt. Die Hardware hat den Punkt erreicht, andem die Kosten für eine, HAL - unabhängig und deutlich leistungsfähigere Neuentwicklung, im Sub Projektrahmen liegen. Keiner will länger Brute Force HW Layout bauen auch dann nicht, wenn MS die DX Source veröffentlichen würde. Ich denke aber das bleibt länger unter Verschluss als die Akte JFK

Die nächste Schelle für MS liegt schon im Schubfach. AMD und Bluestacks entwickeln zusammen das Android Dual OS, welches AMD auf Windows Systemen bringen will. Damit kann man zwischen beiden OS 'on the fly' switchen aka 'Benutzerwechsel'. Oh man da wird sich MS freuen, wenn das virtuelle Android plötzlich mal schneller, wie das Windows ist. Ich hab das Bluestacks Beta und das ist nicht nur verdammt schnell, sonder auch noch hoch kompatibel. Irgenwie echt hart Android dem Windows einfach mal so vor die Nase gesetzt..lol


----------



## Multithread (27. Februar 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wenn du mir das codetechnisch beweisen kannst, dann glaube ich dir. Und drei verschiedene APIs wäre der größte Scheiß. OpenGL wäre eine Alternative.


Ich für meinen Tel würde 3 relativ ähnliche Low level API's der DX API Vorziehen. 

Zu OpenGL sage ich aufgrund von Befangenheit (dort arbeite ich mich ua grad rein) nichts, wäre aber wenn es schneller und Multithreadingfähig wird definitiv eine brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## blackout24 (27. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Tel würde 3 relativ ähnliche Low level API's der DX API Vorziehen.
> 
> Zu OpenGL sage ich aufgrund von Befangenheit (dort arbeite ich mich ua grad rein) nichts, wäre aber wenn es schneller und Multithreadingfähig wird definitiv eine brauchbare Alternative.



Mit modernem OpenGL limitiert sowieso zuerst die Hardware. Das sagt AMDs OpenGL Fritze selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche sagt auch John Carmack. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da braucht man nix mehr schneller machen. Eine eigene Marke wie Mantle ist halt ne super Marketingmaschine.


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2014)

Ja total Marketing, OGL hat nicht einmal Multi-Threading in Angriff genommen, bei DX ist es broken by design und beim Steam Dev Day gab es eine Menge Vorträge über Speed und Probleme. 
Keine der APIs hat explicit memory control etc.


----------



## Multithread (27. Februar 2014)

Natürlich limitiert zuerst die HW
Nur in dem Fall wohl eher die CPU als die GPU.

Diese aussage klingt in meinen Ohren sowieso nach heisser Luft: wieso wird dann nicht seit Jahren OGL anstelle von DX verwendet? wenn dich die API schon so unglaublich gut ist?

Von meinem Multithreading Problem mal ganz zu schweigen. Und wie der name erahnen lässt befasse ich mich schon schon gute 5 Jahre mit dem Thema.


----------



## blackout24 (27. Februar 2014)

Glaube Leute bilden sich auf Multi-Threading viel zu sehr etwas ein. Was bringt's wenn man dadurch nur Race Bedingungen schaft und die meiste Zeit dann damit verplempert die Sachen wieder zu synchronisieren? Ist halt ein tollen Buzzword Multi-Threading.


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2014)

Ja schon in Ordnung, ich glaube es ist ersichtlich welche Faktenlage du vertrittst.


----------



## Multithread (27. Februar 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Glaube Leute bilden sich auf Multi-Threading viel zu sehr etwas ein. Was bringt's wenn man dadurch nur Race Bedingungen schaft und die meiste Zeit dann damit verplempert die Sachen wieder zu synchronisieren? Ist halt ein tollen Buzzword Multi-Threading.


Dann hast du Multithreading nicht richtig verstanden und/oder komplett Falsch angewandt. Du musst nicht aufgaben verteilen die dauernd zusammengeführt werden müssen, du musst aufgaben Verteilen die möglichst unabhängig voneinander sind.

Kennst du das 'Problem der Spaghetti essenden Philosophen'?
Ich weiss nicht wie viel du davon verstehst, aber viele Entwickler haben schon mit dieser simplen Aufgabenstellung massive Probleme. Eben weil Sie Multithreading nicht genügend verstehen.



Spoiler



ja, auf solche Probleme lache ich mir einen runter, sowas empfinde ich als leicht zu lösen. Multithreadingfähig wohlgemerkt.


----------



## blackout24 (27. Februar 2014)

Genau Multi-Threading is das Allheilmittel. 

Und warum nutzen die Leute eigentlich seit Jahren D3D, wenn es so eine schlimme API ist mit soviel Overhead?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Februar 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Und warum nutzen die Leute eigentlich seit Jahren D3D, wenn es so eine schlimme API ist mit soviel Overhead?


 Weil es bisher keine gescheite Alternative gibt? OpenGL wollen die GPU-Hersteller ja im professionellen Bereich sehen, damit sie da ihren Treibersupport teuer verkaufen können...


----------



## Locuza (27. Februar 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Genau Multi-Threading is das Allheilmittel.
> 
> Und warum nutzen die Leute eigentlich seit Jahren D3D, wenn es so eine schlimme API ist mit soviel Overhead?


 Vor wenigen Jahren wurde noch oft nur DX9 verwendet, vermutlich weil die API so toll ist oder?
Es geht doch immer irgendwo um Spieler-Volumen, Zeit und Kosten etc.

Darüber hinaus ist es ja nicht nur das Multi-Threading, wo Mantle Fortschritte zeigt.


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. Februar 2014)

I-Novae Studios: Why OpenGL Probably isn't the Graphics API of the Future and I Hope it Dies

Habe ich schon mal irgendwo gepostet. Auch OpenGl ist anscheinend nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Dragonix (27. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> I-Novae Studios: Why OpenGL Probably isn't the Graphics API of the Future and I Hope it Dies
> 
> Habe ich schon mal irgendwo gepostet. Auch OpenGl ist anscheinend nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


 
Und selbst das ist schon pauschalisierende Meinungsmache (allein bei dem Punkt, dass Microsoft "fast immer ganz ganz ganz tolle Doku hat" bekomm ich die Krise...). Letztenendes werden auch Direct3d bzw. Opengl bzw. irgendsowas-neues-in-der-Richtung überleben. Nicht jeder/jedes Spiel braucht "Low Level" (was auch immer das heißen mag, wie Low Level Mantle ist sieht man ja noch nicht wirklich) Zugriff...


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. Februar 2014)

Naja jeder hat seine eigene Meinung... Zum Glück. Ich kann leider die Richtigkeit des Textes nicht wirklich überprüfen da ich überhaupt nichts mit den beiden APIs zu tun haben. Aber vor allem der Punkt zur Abwärtskompatibilität scheint mir plausible. Wenn man eine solche gewährleisten muss, ist es schwer größere Umstrukturierungen zu machen. Sieht man schön an Java. Der Sprung von Jdk 5 zu 6 hat so manchen s*itstorm ausgelöst. Zum Punkt mit dem low level. Mantle bietet anscheinend schon "bessere" Möglichkeiten auf der Hardware der Graka zu arbeiten als die anderen beiden. Das wurde auch schon von dem ein oder anderen Entwickler geschrieben. 

Ob man sich jetzt an ein Statement wie "fast immer ganz ganz tolle Doku" aufhängen muss bezweifele ich. C# und auch die Win Api hat eine ganz gute (im Vergleich zu Java vielleicht nicht ganz so gut).


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

klingt gut... weil ich nicht einseh auf amf umzusteign zumal ich von amd einfach nix halte... is nunma so xD


----------



## XPrototypeX (27. Februar 2014)

Fearofdeath schrieb:


> klingt gut... weil ich nicht einseh auf amf umzusteign zumal ich von amd einfach nix halte... is nunma so xD



Dann haben wir ja Glück, das du dich herab gibst und dir nicht zu fein bist, uns mit so einer geistreichen Aussage zu beglücken.


----------



## drebbin (27. Februar 2014)

Für mich bleibt das einfach skuril das AMD mit mantle Geld und Ressourcen geopfert hat damit nun nvidia Karten die effizienten Nutznießer sind.
Ich freu mich aber trotzdem das alle mehr potentielle Leistung erhalten.

Mfg Drebbin


----------



## AchtBit (27. Februar 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Natürlich limitiert zuerst die HW
> Nur in dem Fall wohl eher die CPU als die GPU.
> 
> Diese aussage klingt in meinen Ohren sowieso nach heisser Luft: wieso  wird dann nicht seit Jahren OGL anstelle von DX verwendet? wenn dich die  API schon so unglaublich gut ist?
> ...



Seit 5 Jahren schon ohne zu wissen warum. 
 Grundsätzlich ists bereits mit einem Satz erklährt. Musst halt einfach genau in die Richtung weiter denken, dann siehst die Anworten sind nicht deine Fragen.

OGL vs. DX ist grob gesagt, 

Funktionen sind die unbekannte X, durch die HW definierbar   vs. 
Beschriebene Funktionen aus Konstanten und Parametern, strikt HW definierend.


----------



## D0pefish (28. Februar 2014)

Error: Keine kompatible DXBooze oder Mantle Hardware erkannt.


----------



## VikingGe (28. Februar 2014)

> Ja total Marketing, OGL hat nicht einmal Multi-Threading in Angriff genommen, bei DX ist es broken by design und beim Steam Dev Day gab es eine Menge Vorträge über Speed und Probleme.


Naja, den Bedarf an Multithreading kann man bei OGL (und D3D und jedem ähnlichen API) dadurch umgehen, dass man den OGL-Thread wirklich nur über eine vollständig vorbereitete Struktur iterieren und Draw Calls machen lässt. Die kann man problemlos in mehreren Threads erzeugen. Buffer-Objekte kann man auch mit einem zusätzlichen Thread mit Daten aus dem Speicher befüllen, weil dafür keine GL-Calls notwendig sind (mehr als ein Thread ist dafür aber nicht sinnvoll - Speicherbandbreitenlimit).

Also bei Multithreading sehe ich nicht den größten Vorteil von Mantle. Der dürfte eher irgendwo bei ease of use und einer weit weniger komplexen State Machine liegen (irgendjemand hier im Forum hatte in einem Battlefield 4-Thread mal die Liste aller dort genutzten Mantle-Funktionen gepostet - vergleicht das mal mit GL), und als Low Level-API dürfte es dem Entwickler auch einen größeren Teil der Grafikspeicherverwaltung überlassen.

OpenGL 4.4 + Sparse Array Textures + Bindless Textures gehen zwar in eine ähnliche Richtung, aber die letzten beiden Sachen sind noch nicht einmal im Core-Profile und wirklich schön ist das API imho schon lange nicht mehr. Dazu kommt, dass AMD immer noch bei GL 4.3 herumgurkt.


----------



## Locuza (28. Februar 2014)

Die Developer Summit Präsentation von Johan gibt es auf Slideshare:
Mantle for Developers

Und das Video auf Youtube:
AMD DEVELOPER SUMMIT 2013 KEYNOTE - RENDERING BATTLEFIELD 4 WITH MANTLE (HD FULL LIVE STREAM) - YouTube

Ab 5 Minuten, davor gibt es nur bla.


----------



## End0fSeven (28. Februar 2014)

Ich sage schon länger, man könnte so viel aus der Hardware heraus holen, nur Interessiert das zum teil die entwickler leider nicht...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Februar 2014)

Die _*Spiele*_entwickler schon. Und die _*Hardware*_entwickler wollen auch zeigen, das sie die beste Hardware produzieren.
Und ich kann mir auch Vorstellen, das die Entwickler bei MS, die für DX verantwortlich sind, gerne mehr möglich machen würden.
Nur halt die Verantwortlichen bei MS haben sich bsiher dafür entschieden, das seit DX10 DX keine große Priorität mehr besitzt und haben die Softwareentwickler daher wahrscheinlich andere Aufgaben zugewiesen...


----------



## Fantom (2. März 2014)

Na dann hat amd mit mantle erreicht was sie wollten, bei kleinerem overhead wird keiner mehr einen intel brauchen


----------



## Fantom (2. März 2014)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Ich sage schon länger, man könnte so viel aus der Hardware heraus holen, nur Interessiert das zum teil die entwickler leider nicht...


 Kann genauso gut sein, dass jemand von intel jemanden wichtigen bei MS kennt, oder es fliessen gelder, oder die bei ms haben aktien von hardwareherstellern, oder man konnte nicht optimieren weil dann keiner mehr hardware kauft und  der computerindustrie ginge es schlecht


Jetzt wo es die mobilesparte gibt, sieht es anders aus, da ist viel geld zu holen, weil da jeder zockt


----------



## Cybnotic (2. März 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Genau Multi-Threading is das Allheilmittel.
> 
> Und warum nutzen die Leute eigentlich seit Jahren D3D, wenn es so eine schlimme API ist mit soviel Overhead?


 
Weil da  wo dies eingeführt wurde, glaube ich  gab es noch kaum  "Mutliprozessoren" , geschweige Anwendungen die dies Nutzen konnten und warum sollte MS seinen Goldeselpfad verlassen?
Gruß


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

war doch klar das MS nichts anderes übrig bleibt als nachzuziehen... war nur ne Frage der Zeit


----------

